# Brown/yellow patch out of Paph crown



## My Green Pets (May 21, 2016)

This is a kolosand x Angel hair.

What is this weird discolored patch?

It's not growing or spreading. It seems to be in the crown and affecting the leaf as it grows out.

I applied three drops of DB directly in the crown a couple weeks ago.


----------



## gonewild (May 21, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> It's not growing or spreading. It seems to be in the crown and affecting the leaf as it grows out.



You said it is not spreading but then you said it is affecting the leaf as it grows.

Is it getting longer as the leaf grows?

What did it look like before you applied Dragons Blood?

It looks kind of like dry scar tissue.

There is a tiny new leaf showing that looks healthy.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 21, 2016)

gonewild said:


> You said it is not spreading but then you said it is affecting the leaf as it grows.
> 
> Is it getting longer as the leaf grows?



Yes. I meant not spreading like the Erwinia i dealt with last year that took out entire leaves within days. I guess I could say it is elongating, but not 'spreading'.


----------



## abax (May 21, 2016)

Just a wild shot, but it looks like accumulated debris and dirt to me.
You might try washing it out with a very soft brush like a make up
brush. I clean my slippers with a small brush and horticultural oil
from time to time. Seems like no matter how careful I am, some
dirty "stuff" gets into the midribs of my plants occasionally.


----------



## troy (May 22, 2016)

It looks like debris or debris scarring, like angela said check it


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2016)

leave it. watch it.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2016)

Put a drop of DB under/back side of the leaf also. Let the leave recover and grow out.


----------



## abax (May 23, 2016)

Maybe try a bit of DB on a Q-tip front and back to see if 
the smudge rubs off.


----------



## gego (May 23, 2016)

I saw this before in some of my plants. If I'm positive, this is a nutrient deficiency. I really don't know which is which but when I repeat my experiment some plants showed this long streak of patches along the edge of the new leaf coming out. What I did was withhold any fertilizer and just water with RO/RAIN water for three weeks. I saw mostly white streaks coming out but one phil showed blackened streak almost like Cal deficiency. This happened during the growing season. I resumed my normal fertilizer and the streak/line tapered off. So either micronutrient deficiency or cal or anything not available in RO or rain.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 23, 2016)

It's definitely not dirt or debris, as the discoloration appears on both sides of the leaf, and the normal half of the leaf is growing faster than the 'dirty' half, causing the leaf to twist.

I rarely if ever fertilized these this winter but will pick it up now that the growing season is here.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2016)

Yep, I've had this same thing. Lost the crowns and the plant had to start all over from a new side shoot. I think its fungal.


----------



## Stone (May 23, 2016)

I've seen something very similar to this too.
It may be fungal in this case? But I discovered mine was caused by a chemical burn. Probably sulphur spray? concentrated in the leaf axil. But it could be something else too.
Just to be safe though, now when I spray any chem, I make sure to use a very fine spray and that none accumulates there.


----------



## fibre (May 24, 2016)

Hmm, maybe some pest (mites?) in the center of the crown? But then it would show the pattern on both halves of the leaf probably ...
Looks like a kind of mechanical damage to me, followed by a fungus.


----------



## gonewild (May 24, 2016)

It's possible it is damage caused by an abrasive object that has fallen into the crown. Something like a sharp grain of sand could be scratching and injuring the tender leaf surface as it grows. I would have said such a thing was not likely but recently we had the unfortunate experience when sand came in through the water supply and got into the crowns of a bench of Phals. The new leaves were indeed scratched and permanently scarred as the leaves grew. I solved the problem by using water pressure to flush the sand grains out.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 24, 2016)

Gonewild this is a very interesting theory. I have flushed out the crown a few times over the past few weeks but no visible change, although the thing grows so slowly it's hard to tell.

I'll keep an eye on the new leaf and see how it comes out. Maybe I'll apply a systemic fungicide as well.

Annoying because it makes me think this particular clone is weak or prone to infection. None of my others have anything like this going on.

Don't want weaklings in my collection, but also would like to see this yet-unregistered cross bloom.


----------



## gonewild (May 24, 2016)

One possibility I always forget to consider when there are strange spots like this on leaves is foliar nematodes. Symptoms sort of fit your picture.


----------

